# FW Warlord Titan is up.



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

This bad boy is a seriously juicy piece of resin, but damn, gonna have to look into selling a kidney. Really can't understand why the head is being sold separately though. I know variants will eventually come out, but at least give the first one with the kit.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

I do love this model, and so glad they made the beetle back version, style wise I think they made look too much like a knight in the shape of the carapace and heraldic plates but hey I can live it it. 

What does boggle my noodle is that epic got canned, but people seem willing to pay and play in 40k scale, looking forward a gargant


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Fuuuuuck! That thing is NICE!


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

I waaaaaant


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

I wonder how much this thing weighs, being solid resin and all...


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I want to like this, so I am not looking at the price.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

I came.
But also, i can see why Epic was canned. They can now sell a warlord titan not for 30 £ but for 300000000000 £ wich is better


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Not sure I can afford this and the missus.......
Hmm, maybe I can loan her out or something.......


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Waiting until they release left and right handed Saturnyne Lascutters and Incendiary Banks (any one good with photoshop able to put the Reaver Launcher on the Shoulders so I can see what that may look like?) before I pick one up, but that thing is one of the nicest things released in GW history.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Absolutely fucking beautiful model. Unfortunately even if I had the money to buy it and skill and confidence to paint it I would never have it because even if I found a place to put it on display, I'd never be able to use it since I'd have no way of transporting the beautiful thing.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

One word: Masterpiece.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

neferhet said:


> I came.


So did I.



Einherjar667 said:


> One word: Masterpiece.


Two words: Motherf*cking Masterpiece.

I will own one of those one day. It will take a lot of saving, but I WILL have one.


LotN


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Does anyone have the HH:Book 5 and could tell us how many Terminators that thing costs pointwise?


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

Loli said:


> Absolutely fucking beautiful model. Unfortunately even if I had the money to buy it and skill and confidence to paint it I would never have it because even if I found a place to put it on display, I'd never be able to use it since I'd have no way of transporting the beautiful thing.


Well its seriously is more of a collectors item. Paint it put it on the shelf and look at it, also it kinda comes down to that if you cant transport it, you cant afford it.
Im sure thats what FW is thinking too.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Waiting until they release left and right handed Saturnyne Lascutters


just spent five minutes wondering if I misread that, 
clearly I did as it definitely did not state "Satsuma Lascutters"


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Moriouce said:


> Does anyone have the HH:Book 5 and could tell us how many Terminators that thing costs pointwise?


Baseline, based it costs 550 Meltabombs, but depending on upgrade options comes to 580 Meltabombs.

@Bindi, I think I might try and fit one with a taser. Close enough?


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Vaz said:


> @Bindi, I think I might try and fit one with a taser. Close enough?


as long as we don't get into a situation where you need to sue someone for copyright infringement


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

This warlord looks, odd. 

It seems to be owing a lot of it's design influences from the Imperial knights and does not quite seem to fit in a lineup with the Warhound and Rreaver titans that forge world also makes, maybe it just me though.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Bindi Baji said:


> Not sure I can afford this and the missus.......
> Hmm, maybe I can loan her out or something.......


loan out the titan or your misses? Either way I'm sure theres a market


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

New head and weapons for the Warlord. Loving the claw and plasma weapon.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Claw and plasma weapon are tip top, not liking the head at all


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

The Inquisition have purged the page. I didn't get to see it. :-(

*Error 404 - All Records Expunged from Library*


----------



## Tyriks (Dec 9, 2015)

Kharn The Complainer said:


> The Inquisition have purged the page. I didn't get to see it. :-(
> 
> *Error 404 - All Records Expunged from Library*


I got the same. Here's a new link : http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/en-US/Mars-Alpha-Pattern-Warlord-Titan


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

I personally think the titan looks a lot like the smaller Knights FW produce. It does not look like the old Epic version whatsoever, which while some people call ugly is what has always been portrayed in the artwork in my experience and is always how I invisioned it...


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

DelvarusThePitFighter said:


> I personally think the titan looks a lot like the smaller Knights FW produce. It does not look like the old Epic version whatsoever, which while some people call ugly is what has always been portrayed in the artwork in my experience and is always how I invisioned it...


I agree to a certain extent. The old Adeptus Titanicus round shouldered titans are definitely better looking than the later square shouldered ones, but at the same time the flimsy little joints for the shoulder weapons on the older version just wouldn't cut it at the bigger scale or in the hands of quality designers at FW. I think they made a decent compromise with this version.


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I agree to a certain extent. The old Adeptus Titanicus round shouldered titans are definitely better looking than the later square shouldered ones, but at the same time the flimsy little joints for the shoulder weapons on the older version just wouldn't cut it at the bigger scale or in the hands of quality designers at FW. I think they made a decent compromise with this version.


Yes although I was actually thinking of the pattern seen in the Epic mini (I think that this pattern was also in the game Space Marine - that undoubtedly makes it sound BAD but I could not think of any examples off the top of my head).


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Can someone buy me one, please? Anyone here have money to burn?


----------

